# How to set up the AtmosFEARfx projector system ???



## WickedWino

Check out this link to the AtmosFEARfx Support page. Lots of good info on how to set up and project onto a window.
http://atmosfearfx.com/support

I've used an old cream colored sheet hung in the window and projector set up inside. I've also seen other recommendations to project onto a cheap shower curtain. I had the sheet on hand, so I went with that.

Try searching the forum for projector recommendations. There are several discussions on that.


----------



## JTofAshland

I tried the projector idea last year. Bought one on eBay with the requirement of it having an hdmi connection. I figured that way it's not an ancient piece of hardware. Ended up paying about $270 but when the bulb burned out of my large screen dip tv - it saved us from being without a tv for the Week it took to get a replacement bulb! Just plugged in my projector to the cable box and pointed it on the wall. Anyway, the problem with a projector is the beam. When pointed at a window it shows through and distracts from the video effect. A sheet or shower curtain works to display the image without seeing the beams. Only thing to note is they may diffuse the image somewhat. But if the viewers are out on the street it should look pretty good from there. I bought the projector film from atmosfear to put over a standard size window which worked well and the image was sharp. My only other advice is this is not suitable for a close up prop. I thought about trying to have a ghost image above a tombstone but if you are close to it you can't help but realize it's just an image on a screen. I wish I had a large window to better use the atmosfear DVD I bought. Good luck!


----------



## Transam1

JTofAshland said:


> I tried the projector idea last year. Bought one on eBay with the requirement of it having an hdmi connection. I figured that way it's not an ancient piece of hardware. Ended up paying about $270 but when the bulb burned out of my large screen dip tv - it saved us from being without a tv for the Week it took to get a replacement bulb! Just plugged in my projector to the cable box and pointed it on the wall. Anyway, the problem with a projector is the beam. When pointed at a window it shows through and distracts from the video effect. A sheet or shower curtain works to display the image without seeing the beams. Only thing to note is they may diffuse the image somewhat. But if the viewers are out on the street it should look pretty good from there. I bought the projector film from atmosfear to put over a standard size window which worked well and the image was sharp. My only other advice is this is not suitable for a close up prop. I thought about trying to have a ghost image above a tombstone but if you are close to it you can't help but realize it's just an image on a screen. I wish I had a large window to better use the atmosfear DVD I bought. Good luck!


Yea I was told to use wax paper or a clear shower curtain. Will do a search on the projectors. Saw one called an UltraProjector.
Only thing is it doesn't have an input for dvd. Has a 2gig internal player, it is water proof if I wanted to project onto a wall.
Any input on this model ?
Thanks


----------



## Transam1

WickedWino said:


> Check out this link to the AtmosFEARfx Support page. Lots of good info on how to set up and project onto a window.
> http://atmosfearfx.com/support
> 
> I've used an old cream colored sheet hung in the window and projector set up inside. I've also seen other recommendations to project onto a cheap shower curtain. I had the sheet on hand, so I went with that.
> 
> Try searching the forum for projector recommendations. There are several discussions on that.


Thanks for the link answered many questions. Didn't realize the reverse projection was the type of media and projector.


----------



## xipotec

I am testing one now...bought a projector for 60 bucks on ebay.

So far.....rear projection on a frosted shower curtain works well. I will be testing the white curtain , which is suppose to be better (less hot spots, which i had with frosted).
I also have a scrim for the front of it to darken the black.....
Pics soon......I was happy with the frosted curtain....so anything else will be an improvement.


----------



## Evilernie

I use a cheap white king size bed sheet with Velcro attached to the top. Same sheet used for 5 years now.


----------



## Kickthefog

5 mil painters plastic works really well also for rear projection. Ya know the stuff that you buy at the hardware to cover your furniture when you paint? And it is really cheap. I'm am looking for 3 mil to try but it's harder to find.

I've also used really fine "bridal veil" fabric from the fabric store. You need a BRIGHT projector for this to look good with rear projection, but it looks amazing because you can see through it. For example... people outside the house can see both you inside the house, and also see the ghost or whatever you are projecting. Makes it look crazy real to the people outside. It's a great effect if you can get the right combo of material and projector.

I do this with atmosfearfx ghostly apparitions DVD and people go crazy wondering how it's done.


----------



## Transam1

Kickthefog said:


> 5 mil painters plastic works really well also for rear projection. Ya know the stuff that you buy at the hardware to cover your furniture when you paint? And it is really cheap. I'm am looking for 3 mil to try but it's harder to find.
> 
> I've also used really fine "bridal veil" fabric from the fabric store. You need a BRIGHT projector for this to look good with rear projection, but it looks amazing because you can see through it. For example... people outside the house can see both you inside the house, and also see the ghost or whatever you are projecting. Makes it look crazy real to the people outside. It's a great effect if you can get the right combo of material and projector.
> 
> I do this with atmosfearfx ghostly apparitions DVD and people go crazy wondering how it's done.


What type of projector are you using ?
Thanks


----------



## Kickthefog

Transam1 said:


> What type of projector are you using ?
> Thanks


Well... the one I used last year got trashed (long story) and I don't recall the exact model (I wish i did). But I know it was over 2000 lumens.it may have even been in the 2300 range. Now I am using this one which is only 1600 lumens and it definitely doesn't look as nice on the bridal veil stuff. It looks very good on the painters plastic though. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824116337

I'm again looking for that perfect combination... especially for the singing pumpkins DVD I plan to do this year. 

I've ordered several cheap projectors to test for the pumpkins (thank you to Amazon's return policy) which I plan to review and post video of in the coming weeks. I'll post a link when i'm done in case that will help anyone in that area.


----------



## Danski

Kickthefog said:


> 5 mil painters plastic works really well also for rear projection. Ya know the stuff that you buy at the hardware to cover your furniture when you paint? And it is really cheap. I'm am looking for 3 mil to try but it's harder to find.
> 
> I've also used really fine "bridal veil" fabric from the fabric store. You need a BRIGHT projector for this to look good with rear projection, but it looks amazing because you can see through it. For example... people outside the house can see both you inside the house, and also see the ghost or whatever you are projecting. Makes it look crazy real to the people outside. It's a great effect if you can get the right combo of material and projector.
> 
> I do this with atmosfearfx ghostly apparitions DVD and people go crazy wondering how it's done.


Did the projection shine through the bridal veil through to outside? If someone were to walk up to it wouldn't it shine through onto them or across the street? Or was it in an upstairs window? When I use bridal veil it comes through the other side.


----------



## Kickthefog

Danski said:


> Did the projection shine through the bridal veil through to outside? If someone were to walk up to it wouldn't it shine through onto them or across the street? Or was it in an upstairs window? When I use bridal veil it comes through the other side.



To be honest, I hadn't really thought of it shining through. The window i'm projecting onto is a 1st floor window, but the bottom of the window is about 6 feet high as compared to ground level in the front yard. So I've never see anything shining through onto anything because there is nothing in line with it... as you said... similar to an upstairs window.

I have been looking for "finer" mesh fabric to get an even better image (better resolution / more dots per inch) so to speak. And the finer the mesh, the less light bleed through, Im sure. 

Im glad you mentioned that. I'll have to pay attention to bleed specifically when I set it up this year.


----------



## Danski

I used a decent grey mesh material from wal mart that worked well. It gave really good imaging and was somewhat transparent. The bridal mesh was best at transparency though. It shines through to whatever is on he other side though. I will post a link to the bridal mesh and grey mesh.
Here's the bridal mesh. The iphone kept going out of focus but you can see how it looked when it comes into focus really quick. 

Bridal mesh
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=E2gFRZ2ci6U

Here's the grey mesh. Much better resolution.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xBeFxukK3vM


----------



## Kickthefog

Danski said:


> I used a decent grey mesh material from wal mart that worked well. It gave really good imaging and was somewhat transparent. The bridal mesh was best at transparency though. It shines through to whatever is on he other side though. I will post a link to the bridal mesh and grey mesh.
> Here's the bridal mesh. The iphone kept going out of focus but you can see how it looked when it comes into focus really quick.
> 
> Bridal mesh
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=E2gFRZ2ci6U
> 
> Here's the grey mesh. Much better resolution.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xBeFxukK3vM



Thanks for sharing the vids. 

Do you happen to have a link to purchase the gray mesh? I wouldn't mind giving that a try myself. Looks like a nice result.


----------



## Danski

I don't know if I have the item number. It was from walmart at the fabric section. Let me take a photo of it. That might help. I think it's fairly common there. I bought the last of it.


----------



## Danski

Here's some photos I just took of the grey mesh. I also included the receipt for this piece. The UPC number is under the barcode. Maybe they can look it up that way. The lady said it would auto reorder since I bought the last of it so I am gonna go back for more soon.


----------



## Danski

Also, I was only using my 100 lumens projector for this. I found when I used my 1800 lumens optoma it lit up the hallway too much. I thought this worked better with my pico projector. I also did not have the back lit up like I did with the white tule but it was fairly transparent just not as much as the tule. But like you said with the mesh the projection was much more vibrant due to the tighter weave of the fabric. I liked the mesh the best but for transparency the tule won out.


----------



## Kickthefog

Danski said:


> Also, I was only using my 100 lumens projector for this. I found when I used my 1800 lumens optoma it lit up the hallway too much. I thought this worked better with my pico projector. I also did not have the back lit up like I did with the white tule but it was fairly transparent just not as much as the tule. But like you said with the mesh the projection was much more vibrant due to the tighter weave of the fabric. I liked the mesh the best but for transparency the tule won out.



Good to know. Thanks for sharing all that info. Thanks also for the pics and for the receipt with the numbers on it. I will run there and see if i can get this... or something similar. 

If it means anything... I've heard you can buy "mosquito netting". Supposedly it is really dense. I'd love to try that also.
Just a quick search and I found this: http://www.amazon.com/Coghlans-Mosq...d=1410400649&sr=8-1&keywords=mosquito+netting

I might give it a try also.


----------



## revengemaiden

WickedWino said:


> Check out this link to the AtmosFEARfx Support page. Lots of good info on how to set up and project onto a window.
> http://atmosfearfx.com/support
> 
> I've used an old cream colored sheet hung in the window and projector set up inside. I've also seen other recommendations to project onto a cheap shower curtain. I had the sheet on hand, so I went with that.
> 
> Try searching the forum for projector recommendations. There are several discussions on that.


Thank you for the link. I purchased two of the AtmosFEARfx videos this year and am going to try to project "Ghostly Apparitions" on a wall, over a large 8' x 8' backdrop. I am a total novice -- no experience with DVD projectors. I am searching the forum for recommendations. Has anyone tried projecting the videos on a wall?


----------



## kittyvibe

I dont know about it going over the backdrop, but we used to use a projector to watch tv and movies on and we bought one of those fancy shmancy projector screens but using a plain white wall was better, it was a solid surface and it held crisper lines.


----------



## revengemaiden

kittyvibe said:


> I dont know about it going over the backdrop, but we used to use a projector to watch tv and movies on and we bought one of those fancy shmancy projector screens but using a plain white wall was better, it was a solid surface and it held crisper lines.


Thanks. Hadn't thought of that. Perhaps, when I purchase a projector, I will give it a dress rehearsal on both a white wall and the backdrop and see what happens. The video is of white ghosts, so I thought they might have an ethereal look over a darker backdrop...


----------



## lovbyts

Greetings fellow Halloween enthusiast. I have browsed the site for a while and decided to add some atmosfearFX videos to my display this year. I have read many other sites as well as this one and decided to take the advice of using/trying the bridal vial. I even used the exact one that was listed but IMO it does not work well. No matter what you can see the light shinning from behind quite strong even if it's at an angle to see the display properly. I even tried doubling the bridal mesh (gray) and it still shinned through to much.

I had also heard about using a frosted shower curtain and this was MUCH much better. Picture was clear and life like and zero signs of the projector light. Granted it is not transparent so you dont see what is behind it except for some shadows but for showing the actual image it works great.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Funny how these projection threads all start out with the frosted shower curtain liner, go through different materials and meshes, then circle right back to the frosted shower curtain liner. lol


----------



## lovbyts

Nightfisher said:


> Funny how these projection threads all start out with the frosted shower curtain liner, go through different materials and meshes, then circle right back to the frosted shower curtain liner. lol


Yes it is. I'm a little curious myself if there is not some relationship between the mesh and people suggesting it because honestly I can not see how it can work properly in real world applications. 

If anyone disagrees please feel free to elaborate.


----------



## Castart

I love the ultraprojector. I now have 5 projectors and the Ultra was my first and still my favorite. It is rugged, I have dropped and broken the lens housing a few times. Just superglued it back together.


----------



## lovbyts

Castart said:


> I love the ultraprojector. I now have 5 projectors and the Ultra was my first and still my favorite. It is rugged, I have dropped and broken the lens housing a few times. Just superglued it back together.


Those are like $200 each. You can pick up DLP projectors that are very good for under $40 on ebay including shipping all day long. Ive bought 4 the last couple of weeks with 2000 lumes and no spots.


----------



## Castart

I never recommended it over anything else. I have a 2500 lumen projector, 500x2 and a 3m apple projector.... All have merits and the Ultraprojector was the one I paid the most for as it was new. I got it years ago when it was first released, it is rugged and dependable. It has been in rain and I just popped off the lens housing and drained all the water out of it. Still going, not sure how many other projectors will do that. 

It lacks keystone and some other features that would be nice, it however is a great all weather consideration. Buying a couple of $50.00 ebay projectors that short in the rain, leaves you without a projection.

My comment was how much I loved the product.


----------



## borkap

I work in AV and I have projectors in my arsenal ranging from 500 Lumen 50 dollar Ebay to a 7000 Lumen NEC monster. There are a myriad of factors to consider. the throw Distance from the projector to the surface. If you can tolerate a longer throw then you have more options. The brightness of your environment such as street lights etc. Where the window its 2nd floor vs first floor. and of course quality. It is viewed from a distance or up close. 

When projecting on the first floor (eye level) be sure and get a projector that can do keystone correction (My 50 dollar ebay one can't but the rest of mine can) key stone correction will allow you to mount the projector below the line of site to the window to prevent the glare behind it. When you lower the projector and cast the image upward you will see the top of the image is wider than the bottom. This is called keystoning. Most mid-range and higher end projectors have the ability to correct this.

Quality is of course subjective your mind may be blown by a 50 dollar 500 lumen ebay projector while to someone else it may be unbearable. I will use my little cheap projector on things that are in a darker environment and farther away and use the higher end ones for more up close stuff. The big one I plan to use to projector map my house for animations this year but still working through that. 

For rear projection in windows I use the the cheapest translucent shower curtains I can get at Home Depot or Lowes. The thicker they are the harder it is for light to pass through in some cases you may need thicker to mute the image a bit but for most of us thinner is better. 

Here is what I have up so far. I have to move some lights around for the thunder storm add the tombs and other fabric and props as well as the projector mapping but its coming together. 

https://youtu.be/x32bWZ_tNdg


My two cents


----------



## Castart

I am having an issue of to much lumen power for my window projection currently. It works but 2500 moves the image to the window, so I lose some of the effect that a 500 creates. The big one is much clearer, but the 500 makes better use of the screen, thus it looks like it is a foot or two away from the window. Next year the big projector will go for some house mapping ideas I have.


----------



## borkap

Try a thicker shower curtain.


----------



## Castart

The actual plan is to use another 500 lumen projector (just ordered my 5th projector) and use that one. My screen is that Plat colored cloth from Jo Anns, lots of people have been using that. This frees up the last projector for my major scheme next year. I was always talking about making a FACADE, with the projector I can either modify my home's appearance, have an entire new look or a full blown out show. Really makes more sense that going the Styrofoam façade.

Now if my future neighbors cooperate, I am going to put my projector in their second floor window  Of course I also realized that a full house mapping eliminates the need for some of my projections... lets me do even more things. Really excited about the possibilities.


----------



## Icepick

Castart said:


> The actual plan is to use another 500 lumen projector (just ordered my 5th projector) and use that one. My screen is that Plat colored cloth from Jo Anns, lots of people have been using that. This frees up the last projector for my major scheme next year. I was always talking about making a FACADE, with the projector I can either modify my home's appearance, have an entire new look or a full blown out show. Really makes more sense that going the Styrofoam façade.
> 
> Now if my future neighbors cooperate, I am going to put my projector in their second floor window  Of course I also realized that a full house mapping eliminates the need for some of my projections... lets me do even more things. Really excited about the possibilities.


Trust me when I say this, make sure you have a high resolution projector, the further away you are, or larger you are having the image be. Going full house is best seen from a distance, and the closer your viewers are, the more pixelated (screen door effect) the image.


----------



## 6-paq

Castart said:


> I am having an issue of to much lumen power for my window projection currently.


That's exactly the problem I am having with my setup. I am testing the tulle pinned to the window frame, but with my 3000 lumen projector, the image is reflected right on the back wall. I have the platinum chiffon coming this week and I'm wondering if I have a frame built and the chiffon stapled on a frame if that would help. The chiffon would be much closer to the window... A fire & ice light inside does help diffuse the reflected image on the back wall, but you can still see it.

It is looking more like I will have to revert back to a white shower curtain... darn!


----------



## Frightshow

I've been doing whole house projections since 2009 with 2000+ lumen projectors - which are required to get a huge image like that. But for my indoor, window projections, I use this little, tiny $40 gem - and it only pushes 80 lumens:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GMG1C4Y?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

It works excellent as it doesn't fill the entire room up with ambient light and casts a fantastic ghost on the windows. The only shortcoming is that you need a throw distance of at least 10'-12' for the image to appear life-size. Any smaller of a room and the image begins to shrink dramatically.

I use a cheap, frosty-white shower curtain screen, stapled to a wooden frame and place it in the window. I have cars slowing down each night to "ooh and ahh". 









It's a nice way to advertise, "Come back on Halloween - because you ain't seen nothing yet!"


----------



## Icepick

Frightshow said:


> I've been doing whole house projections since 2009 with 2000+ lumen projectors - which are required to get a huge image like that. But for my indoor, window projections, I use this little, tiny $40 gem - and it only pushes 80 lumens:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GMG1C4Y?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> It works excellent as it doesn't fill the entire room up with ambient light and casts a fantastic ghost on the windows. The only shortcoming is that you need a throw distance of at least 10'-12' for the image to appear life-size. Any smaller of a room and the image begins to shrink dramatically.
> 
> I use a cheap, frosty-white shower curtain screen, stapled to a wooden frame and place it in the window. I have cars slowing down each night to "ooh and ahh".
> 
> View attachment 260801
> 
> 
> It's a nice way to advertise, "Come back on Halloween - because you ain't seen nothing yet!"


Any sample of your work? I love seeing what others do for full mapping.


----------



## lovbyts

Castart said:


> I never recommended it over anything else. I have a 2500 lumen projector, 500x2 and a 3m apple projector.... All have merits and the Ultraprojector was the one I paid the most for as it was new. I got it years ago when it was first released, it is rugged and dependable. It has been in rain and I just popped off the lens housing and drained all the water out of it. Still going, not sure how many other projectors will do that.
> 
> It lacks keystone and some other features that would be nice, it however is a great all weather consideration. Buying a couple of $50.00 ebay projectors that short in the rain, leaves you without a projection.
> 
> My comment was how much I loved the product.


I didnt mean for it to come across in a negative way. I apologize if it seemed that way. 

As for setting them outside I learned a little trick a few years back when doing a similar thing with laser projectors to display Green/Red moving dots on the house for Christmas. A simple/cheap plastic container with a little hole cut for the lens works great at keeping the water off of them and adds some camouflage.


----------



## Reno McCoy

Frightshow said:


> I've been doing whole house projections since 2009 with 2000+ lumen projectors - which are required to get a huge image like that. But for my indoor, window projections, I use this little, tiny $40 gem - and it only pushes 80 lumens:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GMG1C4Y?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> It works excellent as it doesn't fill the entire room up with ambient light and casts a fantastic ghost on the windows. The only shortcoming is that you need a throw distance of at least 10'-12' for the image to appear life-size. Any smaller of a room and the image begins to shrink dramatically.
> 
> I use a cheap, frosty-white shower curtain screen, stapled to a wooden frame and place it in the window. I have cars slowing down each night to "ooh and ahh".
> 
> View attachment 260801
> 
> 
> It's a nice way to advertise, "Come back on Halloween - because you ain't seen nothing yet!"


How detailed is that little projector's image? Curious if it's good right up close. 

Thanks!


----------



## Frightshow

The resolution is pretty low - 640x480 - but from the street, it looks great. Content and application of the effect really make a difference as there is no one-size fits all application. Figure out what you want to project and where in the house, then find the right equipment. Projecting on an upstairs window vs pumpkins vs entire house map take different types of projecting equipment to get right (and price points). For my ghost effect, I have $50 in it (projector and screen) which allows me more $$ for other effects.


----------



## lovbyts

Reno McCoy said:


> How detailed is that little projector's image? Curious if it's good right up close.
> 
> Thanks!


I was considering one of those $50 amazon/ebay HDMI LED projectors and 90% of the reviews say they suck. Cant read text and images are blurry at best. I have 5, 2000 lume projectors and I turn them on low


----------



## flynfur

Frightshow said:


> The resolution is pretty low - 640x480 - but from the street, it looks great. Content and application of the effect really make a difference as there is no one-size fits all application. Figure out what you want to project and where in the house, then find the right equipment. Projecting on an upstairs window vs pumpkins vs entire house map take different types of projecting equipment to get right (and price points). For my ghost effect, I have $50 in it (projector and screen) which allows me more $$ for other effects.


So would this $50 projector work ok to do the singing pumpkins?
And I'm also looking for a good one to project in a downstairs window. I found this on ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131807514470?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Would it do the window job? Sorry I'm new and have no idea which ones to buy! I don't have a lot to spend.
Any help would be great.


----------



## Frightshow

flynfur said:


> So would this $50 projector work ok to do the singing pumpkins?
> And I'm also looking for a good one to project in a downstairs window. I found this on ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131807514470?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Would it do the window job? Sorry I'm new and have no idea which ones to buy! I don't have a lot to spend.
> Any help would be great.


Could be OK- the lumens are good, but the native resolution is only 800x480 - not the greatest for crisp details. Remember, when they advertise 1080p, they're touting input resolution, not the picture you see. It really should be considered false advertising and it totally confuses everyone. Compare a few more and get the highest lumens & highest native resolution for the best price.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## borkap

This was my setup from last year. I used Facade but it was super unstable so I am looking for another solution. Anyway, you can see the windows have the other projectors running indoors.


----------



## Icepick

borkap said:


> This was my setup from last year. I used Facade but it was super unstable so I am looking for another solution. Anyway, you can see the windows have the other projectors running indoors.


To eliminate stability issues you could just edit together your footage and use any media playing software or device. I have yet to find mapping software that runs smoothly enough, without spending a fortune for a PC or laptop. I make a map of my house and bring that into editing software to add all my elements, then just use windows media player for playback. Placing the projector in the exact spot that you made the initial trace map is key for this method though.


----------



## borkap

Icepick said:


> To eliminate stability issues you could just edit together your footage and use any media playing software or device. I have yet to find mapping software that runs smoothly enough, without spending a fortune for a PC or laptop. I make a map of my house and bring that into editing software to add all my elements, then just use windows media player for playback. Placing the projector in the exact spot that you made the initial trace map is key for this method though.


I looked at doing that this year. I really want to be able to control the content and timing on the fly. If I cant get it to work out with other software I'll have to build the video. As far as the Projector, it's a 7000 Lumen Epson Powerlite Pro that weighs 50 lbs. I built a 200 lb, secure, weatherproof box for it with ventilation so once its in place it doesn't move for the season. I plan to run a wireless HDMI setup so I can cast content remotely. But i expect reliability issues so I'll keep the cabled setup in place for a backup as well. Its just a pain to have to go to the box get it unlocked and pry it open every time I want to change something.


----------



## pyrozman29

Looking a doing a few of the Atmosfx videos for our haunt this year. This is outdoors in the country so the only possibility of ambient lighting is the moon. I also have quite a bit of room for the throw of the projector also. I am hoping to hang a cloth in the woods and project what looks like a ghost in the distance in the woods. Would I be ok with a cheaper/low lumen projector being outside in the dark? Should I use rear projection or play it forward with something hiding the projector?


----------



## annamarykahn

low resolution projectors are adequate for "fuzzy" images like ghosts

higher resolution looks better for more defined videos

a higher resolution projector will also work for ghosts & such, but you may not like the effect that a lower resolution projector gives for videos that are more defined ... obviously, a higher resolution projector typically costs more $$$

"bang-for-the-buck" ... i don't have unlimited $$$, so everything i do is done to, hopefully, maximize the effect for the least $$$ ... and remember, you don't know have to get everything for this season ... spend what you can afford every year & soon enough, you'll be amazed with how much halloween stuff you have ... and the tots will remember 

d'oh! i really don't know how i got off on this tangent talking about $$$ ... i tend to veer off course every now & again ... 

amk


----------



## FearUK

I've never tried this before but after watching all the videos etc its something i want to try i will be trying tracing paper with my projector this year and will post my results as soon as my projector arrives which is a Sanyo PLC-XE31 LCD projector.

1024 x 768 resolution.

1500 lumen.

400:1 contrast ratio.

can anyone tell me if this will be suitable if not then i will have to wait till next year as it will be too late to get another along with getting all my other decorations started intime for the big day


----------



## JCO

For straight rear-screen projection in windows and doorways I recommend a flat white vinyl shower curtain liner. I know a lot of people say frosted but in my experience it occasionally shows the hot spot of the projector, a problem I never have with solid white. I would also strongly recommend placing a sheer black fabric (I use black Chiffon) between the curtain and the glass of the window. This does a wonderful job of increasing black levels and deadening reflection from outdoor ambient light.

For hologram simulations where you can see through the projected character into the room behind, I recommend either the Hollusion material from AtmosfearFX or Jonann's Fabrics' Casa Collection Chiffon in Platinum color. Both produce excellent results but the Hollusion material is twice the price of the Chiffon.

Visible hot-spotting and image bleed-through are inherent problems with hologram projections that simply come with the territory. There are ways around it in many circumstances. Projector placement is critical as you want the hot spot out of the spectator's line of sight; you also want the bleed-through to land in an area not seen by the spectator. This takes creativity and experiment. An example is what I do - my house sits on a slight upgrade from street level. I placed the projector on the floor and projected onto the window at an upward angle. The hot spot was below the spectators' line of sight and the bleed-through went over their heads and off into the sky. 

And occasionally you have to bite the bullet and admit it's simply not possible in the circumstances you're working with. In that case it's back to the shower curtain, still an excellent effect.

I have several YouTube videos about all this. Hardly the last word on the subject but a decent introduction.


----------



## tommyncal

_So would this $50 projector work ok to do the singing pumpkins?
And I'm also looking for a good one to project in a downstairs window. I found this on ebay
Would it do the window job? Sorry I'm new and have no idea which ones to buy! I don't have a lot to spend.
Any help would be great._


flyn . . . I'm also looking for a less than $100 REAR projector for my front window. Not having much luck. The projector link you listed looks just like the Junpro projector on amazon ($79.68) I can't link it cause this is my 1st post, lol. I emailed the company and they said it didn't have a rear projection mode. That's assuming you are trying to project the image through the window. If you find one post it back on this thread.


----------



## Dtstill

I use an inexpensive "frosted" shower curtain as a rear projection screen (obtained from Walmart) and projected the AtmosFX Ghostly Apparitions DVD in my front doorway. It worked very well and was a big hit. Look at their website support page as suggested by WickedWino for detailed information and ideas. Their DVD's have several projection modes and can be set up as a rear projection so that the image is displayed correctly when viewed from the other side of the screen.


----------



## tommyncal

Dtstill said:


> I use an inexpensive "frosted" shower curtain as a rear projection screen (obtained from Walmart) and projected the AtmosFX Ghostly Apparitions DVD in my from doorway. It worked very well and was a big hit. Look at their website support page as suggested by WickedWino for detailed information and ideas. Their DVD's have several projection modes and can be set up as a rear projection so that the image is displayed correctly when viewed from the other side of the screen.



I totally misunderstood the rear projection. I thought the projector allowed the rear projection mode. You're saying the DVD has that reverse image and you can use any front projector, right?


----------



## Dtstill

Yes, the DVD has the rear projection setting or "mode".


----------



## tommyncal

Dtstill said:


> Yes, the DVD has the rear projection setting or "mode".


Thank you for clearing that up for me. I'm looking at the AtmosFx Zombie Swarm:shadows single download. I'm hoping a less than $100 projector will work for this. I have a dark room, can set the projector back from the front window anywhere from 3' to 12' and I'm thinking the less than ideal resolution, of a cheaper projector, for the zombie shadow clip, won't be too bad. The front window is 6' off the ground and nobody can walk right up to it. I'm mainly trying to attract trick or treaters up from the street.


----------



## Dtstill

tommyncal said:


> Thank you for clearing that up for me. I'm looking at the AtmosFx Zombie Swarm:shadows single download. I'm hoping a less than $100 projector will work for this. I have a dark room, can set the projector back from the front window anywhere from 3' to 12' and I'm thinking the less than ideal resolution, of a cheaper projector, for the zombie shadow clip, won't be too bad. The front window is 6' off the ground and nobody can walk right up to it. I'm mainly trying to attract trick or treaters up from the street.


I believe you can get by with a relatively inexpensive projector for a single window. I have two projectors that are 2000 lumens each, but I believe you can get a mini projector with around 100 to 500 lumens for well under $100 that would work just fine. Just get the highest lumens and resolution you can for the best price. Also, I would recommend one with an LED lamp. They last much longer than an incandescent bulb. Most new projectors will accept an HDMI cable and also will have a USB port for using a thumb drive if you want. Good luck and happy haunting.


----------



## MSUGOGRN

JCO said:


> For straight rear-screen projection in windows and doorways I recommend a flat white vinyl shower curtain liner. I know a lot of people say frosted but in my experience it occasionally shows the hot spot of the projector, a problem I never have with solid white. I would also strongly recommend placing a sheer black fabric (I use black Chiffon) between the curtain and the glass of the window. This does a wonderful job of increasing black levels and deadening reflection from outdoor ambient light.
> 
> For hologram simulations where you can see through the projected character into the room behind, I recommend either the Hollusion material from AtmosfearFX or Jonann's Fabrics' Casa Collection Chiffon in Platinum color. Both produce excellent results but the Hollusion material is twice the price of the Chiffon.
> 
> Visible hot-spotting and image bleed-through are inherent problems with hologram projections that simply come with the territory. There are ways around it in many circumstances. Projector placement is critical as you want the hot spot out of the spectator's line of sight; you also want the bleed-through to land in an area not seen by the spectator. This takes creativity and experiment. An example is what I do - my house sits on a slight upgrade from street level. I placed the projector on the floor and projected onto the window at an upward angle. The hot spot was below the spectators' line of sight and the bleed-through went over their heads and off into the sky.
> 
> And occasionally you have to bite the bullet and admit it's simply not possible in the circumstances you're working with. In that case it's back to the shower curtain, still an excellent effect.
> 
> I have several YouTube videos about all this. Hardly the last word on the subject but a decent introduction.


New member to the forum and thanks JCO for the detailed YouTube video. Great information. I went to Joann Fabrics yesterday and picked up the Chiffon based on your YouTube. Recommendation - make sure you search on your phone for a coupon before buying. I did a quick google and it took me to their main website for a 30% off coupon. Ended up being only $5.60 per yard as opposed to $7.99. One thing of note is that the color inside the store may be called something different. In my store it was blue something.. I can't recall off the top of my head what the other part of the color was and I am at work so I can't check the exact name. The lady did confirm that the color is the same as platinum though. This weekend and plan to work on the set up. 

Couple other things...I did buy the WindowFX system from HD. I figured I could use that for something. I also just purchased the projector below from Amazon. I am just getting started off with this stuff so I figured that would be a good entry. Has anybody else had a good experience with it?

S1 LED LCD (WVGA) Mini Video Projector - International Version (No Warranty) - DIY Series - Black (FP8048S1-IV2) 
I can't post the link since this is my first post.


----------



## tommyncal

MSUGOGRN said:


> New member to the forum and thanks JCO for the detailed YouTube video. Great information. I went to Joann Fabrics yesterday and picked up the Chiffon based on your YouTube. Recommendation - make sure you search on your phone for a coupon before buying. I did a quick google and it took me to their main website for a 30% off coupon. Ended up being only $5.60 per yard as opposed to $7.99. One thing of note is that the color inside the store may be called something different. In my store it was blue something.. I can't recall off the top of my head what the other part of the color was and I am at work so I can't check the exact name. The lady did confirm that the color is the same as platinum though. This weekend and plan to work on the set up.
> 
> Couple other things...I did buy the WindowFX system from HD. I figured I could use that for something. I also just purchased the projector below from Amazon. I am just getting started off with this stuff so I figured that would be a good entry. Has anybody else had a good experience with it?
> 
> S1 LED LCD (WVGA) Mini Video Projector - International Version (No Warranty) - DIY Series - Black (FP8048S1-IV2)
> I can't post the link since this is my first post.



I also looked at that amazon projector. That projector states it has 1200 International lumens and that is equivalent to 120 US lumens. I've never heard that there are 2 classifications for lumens. Have you compared the brightness to the WindowFx projector?


----------



## MSUGOGRN

I have the other being shipped tomorrow and will have a chance to compare this weekend. I will post my thoughts when I do.


----------



## bnb0627

For those that use a shower curtain, any tips to get rid of the creases? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FearUK

would hanging it up and using a hairdryer on it work it would soften the plastic and let the creases drop out ??


----------



## Dtstill

I built a frame out of 1X4s and stapled the shower curtain to it then I used a heat gun to shrink the wrinkles out. But be careful not to overheat the plastic. Use the low setting or maybe try a hair dryer first.


----------



## MSUGOGRN

Just tried out the Tronfy projector. It blows away the Home Depot projector. I would recommend just going with that and purchasing the Atmosfear videos separately.


----------



## bnb0627

I ended up soaking the shower curtain in a warm/hot bath for a few minutes. Took most of the wrinkles. I thought about making frames but I'm not really happy with the scenes playing in my windows. I have 3 windows each separated by about 4 inches and no matter which way I move the projector one of the scenes always ends up centered on the dead spot. I think I might just use my full length glass door and use the vertical scenes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyncal

MSUGOGRN said:


> Just tried out the Tronfy projector. It blows away the Home Depot projector. I would recommend just going with that and purchasing the Atmosfear videos separately.



Thanks for the update. Did it seem bright enough? The reason I ask is because on Amazon the projector specs state ' 1200 International lumens which is equivalent to 120 U.S. lumens'. I didn't know there were 2 standards.


----------



## SoulkeepHL

tommyncal said:


> Thanks for the update. Did it seem bright enough? The reason I ask is because on Amazon the projector specs state ' 1200 International lumens which is equivalent to 120 U.S. lumens'. I didn't know there were 2 standards.


I just bought the aforementioned projector (Tronfy S1 LED International Version) specifically for Halloween, and it's perfectly adequate for the job. It's nowhere near my BenQ HT1075 that's my "daily driver" for watching TV (2200 lumens), but for $60, I'd totally buy it again.


----------



## MSUGOGRN

tommyncal said:


> Thanks for the update. Did it seem bright enough? The reason I ask is because on Amazon the projector specs state ' 1200 International lumens which is equivalent to 120 U.S. lumens'. I didn't know there were 2 standards.


Sorry for the delay in my response. It is definitely brighter than the Home Depot one. I wouldn't mind it being even brighter but like SoulkeepHL just mentioned, it is pretty adequate.


----------



## SoulkeepHL

Oh, here's what it looks like in action running a Wicked Wraith scene:






The video makes my block seem darker than it is, the glow at the edge of the video is from a 60W equiv yellow CFL as a point of reference. It's projected onto some cheap white nylon cloth that I had lying around, and the screen size is ~120 inches diagonal (10').


----------



## tommyncal

Thanks for the responses and the video. That projector should work fine for me and affordable for 1 vertical window.


----------



## SoulkeepHL

Oh, and to the International vs US lumens, there's no such thing. I'll go out on a limb and posit that "International" lumen rating is probably the rated output for the bare LED module that they're using to drive the display, and the "US" lumen rating would be the ANSI lumen rating (read: actual lumens).


----------



## tommyncal

SoulkeepHL said:


> Oh, and to the International vs US lumens, there's no such thing. I'll go out on a limb and posit that "International" lumen rating is probably the rated output for the bare LED module that they're using to drive the display, and the "US" lumen rating would be the ANSI lumen rating (read: actual lumens).


It looked bright enough in your video for me. I'm downloading the same 'Wicked Wraith' scene and can place projector anywhere from 3' to 12' back from window.


----------



## SoulkeepHL

Switched the out the cloths I was projecting on to cheap white pva shower liners and then tried out some Zombies!:


----------



## tommyncal

SoulkeepHL said:


> Switched the out the cloths I was projecting on to cheap white pva shower liners and then tried out some Zombies!:


Nice. That 'Zombie Swarm' was my 1st choice but was worried about the resolution of the cheaper projector and that it might need more detail than the 'ghosts' scene. But that looks quite good.


----------



## Bezcom

Bought a 3000 lumens projector from a UK thrift store called Cash Convertors for £90, then built a screen using 2x1 timber and stapled wedding veil material to it, gives a much better sharper image.


----------



## ghostokc

I finally got mine set up this year and it worked great!!!! I had a lot of people come by and take pics and video of my window.


----------



## whichypoo

this is great thank you


----------



## whichypoo

This is awesome thank you


----------



## Kleinfamily2005

borkap said:


> I looked at doing that this year. I really want to be able to control the content and timing on the fly. If I cant get it to work out with other software I'll have to build the video. As far as the Projector, it's a 7000 Lumen Epson Powerlite Pro that weighs 50 lbs. I built a 200 lb, secure, weatherproof box for it with ventilation so once its in place it doesn't move for the season. I plan to run a wireless HDMI setup so I can cast content remotely. But i expect reliability issues so I'll keep the cabled setup in place for a backup as well. Its just a pain to have to go to the box get it unlocked and pry it open every time I want to change something.


I’m looking to build a box for 2 smaller projectors that is lockable and I can kinda camouflage it with my graveyard scene. I’m also looking for help on how to run it wirelessly through my laptop in the house so I can loop between the 2 projectors. 
Can you give me some insight on that. 
More so the lockable box


----------



## netsirk

What I will be doing with my projector outside is putting it inside a "grave marker" made out of a styrofoam cooler. The cooler I have has a design on top edge that I got from the liquor store. I will need to bring in each night, as the cold temps here woukd destroy the projector, plus condensation will build up if it runs too long. I dry-locked the cooler, cut hole in for lens area and hole for plug. Projector will sit ontop of li, main cooler part is upside down setting on lid. Will descreetly sit in yard and blend in with other tombstones. Haven't done my trial yet, that will happen this weekend. It will run about 3 hours each night, as it doesn't get dark enough until close to 7:30 pm.


----------



## ozaz

1st year of some basic projection for halloween, some good tips here.

Found a projector box tutorial that might be useful to some of you http://www.digitalpressworks.com/box-build-tutorial/
Another one using an ammo box, with security camera dome, to house his projector. Link might not work unless you're a member of the group? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10155084679770369&set=pcb.1520407224661694&type=3&theater&ifg=1

attached copy of 1 of the images:


----------



## JT5298

Has anyone used this site for screen material?http://www.carlofet.com/ I have an Epson refurbished projector that was pretty inexpensive(under $300) and I'm using the Atmos professional window material that sticks to the window. The image is ok but not very sharp to me. The projector doesn't have very good black levels so that doesn't help either. I'm just wondering if using a better screen material stretched across the window frame would yield a better overall image.


----------

